# To wether or to not...



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi all!
I've been looking at getting my goats wethered. I'm scared to do it though. My goats behave most of the time...they squirt urine on their beards sometimes and they smell, but I've gotten used to it. They are about 2, so I don't think they will get any worse and I can live with them the way they are. I guess I'm looking for some encouragement to neuter, or to not. 

I also talked to some goat vets around my area, which is not a lot, and all of them wanted to charge upwards of 150 per goat for neutering. They send they couldn't band them because of their age, but I didn't think there was an age limit. I don't want to band them myself either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh they can get worse lol. Seems by age 4 they get more bucky and can become more aggressive. Frustration is a real thing when they don't have does to keep them busy.
Banding is still possible. Maybe find a cattle farmer to see if they have the larger bands. There is a device that is like a "come along" that tightens a band around the testes and you clamp it off. Ugh..the actual name escapes me. But at any rate..if they are to be pets..castration is in both theirs and your best interests.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely get them wethered. Three to four years old seems to be the magic number when they get stupid and aggressive. Not to mention they will get much worse with peeing all over their legs and face. Plus if you want to take them out in public, they can't be smelling like a buck.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

I can't imagine my sweet sweet goats being aggressive. 
Does wethering change their personalities?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For some bucks..they can stay fairly docile..others not so much. But add frustration of not being able to do their natural duty and may end up with behavioral issues. Wethering takes all that away. I had a saanen buck who was always docile even in rut..but I still never took my eyes off him as any buck can act a fool..there has been others I would never get in a pen with if it was rut season.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wethering positively changes their attitudes, and eliminates undesirable buck behavior. As for personality changes, once the testosterone is removed, the loss of this hormone surging through their veins evens out the temperament of the male immensely. Especially during rutting season. I have only wethers and it is wonderful not having to deal with the hormone changes brought about during the rut. I will not breed goats, ever, and won't even consider owning a doe because they can't be spayed. The female species of goats go through temperament changes as she becomes hormonal when cycling in and out of heat as well. A wether has a constant, unchanging temperament, throughout his life span.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd say $150 is certainly a fair price for surgical wethering and if you plan to keep them as pets the next 10-15 years then yes, absolutely you should make the investment, without a doubt. Ask the vet specifically about their experience with the procedure as goats can be sensitive to anesthesia. 

If you do find an option for banding at that age you'll definitely need to have some prescription Banamine or another pain control option for several days. But yes, most places won't band them that old. I don't have any experience with that.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Damfino has experience with sterilizing older bucks by banding, she could probably offer sage advice on this topic.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> Hi all!
> I've been looking at getting my goats wethered. I'm scared to do it though. My goats behave most of the time...they squirt urine on their beards sometimes and they smell, but I've gotten used to it. They are about 2, so I don't think they will get any worse and I can live with them the way they are. I guess I'm looking for some encouragement to neuter, or to not.
> 
> I also talked to some goat vets around my area, which is not a lot, and all of them wanted to charge upwards of 150 per goat for neutering. They send they couldn't band them because of their age, but I didn't think there was an age limit. I don't want to band them myself either.


What do you think of burdizzos? Seem simpler than surgery and banding.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Burdizzo's are great for kids. Not so sure about mature bucks, you would need to seek a vet's opinion on that. I have always used burdizzo on kids - and not a problem for any.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

AlabamaGirl said:


> What do you think of burdizzos? Seem simpler than surgery and banding.


I think I would be more comfortable with that...No body parts fall off with the Burdizzo, correct?


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> Burdizzo's are great for kids. Not so sure about mature bucks, you would need to seek a vet's opinion on that. I have always used burdizzo on kids - and not a problem for any.


My goats are dwarfs, I don't know if that matters.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> I think I would be more comfortable with that...No body parts fall off with the Burdizzo, correct?


As far as I know, nothing is supposed to fall off and it's a bloodless form of castration.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> My goats are dwarfs, I don't know if that matters.


The breed type/size does not matter. Since this topic concerns a mature buck, (both of yours are considered mature because of their ages) is the reason some of us aren't experienced with how to advise confidently about the different types of procedures. Most of us have only dealt with bucklings of a younger age and how the procedures are carried out for a younger age group.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Kenny Battistelli in post #8, I alerted a member that has experience with castrating adult males (remember the mature breeding buck Sonic with the cool mohawk bangs, she wethered him after his days as a sire were over) and she will respond to this thread when she gets the chance. She has been busy kidding and other stuff these past few days and will get around to responding to posts when her time frees up. She is also the member who has been helping you with leash training your 2 guys. Hold tight, she can answer the questions about castrating your boys more reliably than any other member I know of.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

When I asked my vet about neutering one of my mature ND bucks he said he would do Burdizzo. I ended up not doing it, so I don’t have the experience.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> @Kenny Battistelli in post #8, I alerted a member that has experience with castrating adult males (remember the mature breeding buck Sonic with the cool mohawk bangs, she wethered him after his days as a sire were over) and she will respond to this thread when she gets the chance. She has been busy kidding and other stuff these past few days and will get around to responding to posts when her time frees up. She is also the member who has been helping you with leash training your 2 guys. Hold tight, she can answer the questions about castrating your boys more reliably than any other member I know of.


Damfino is the one that made me start questioning wether or not to get my goats wethered (pun intended 🤣) Absolutely no rush Damfino, if you see this, to respond immediately. I know you have a lot of fun stuff going on! I just wanted some other opinions and insights into neutering and that is why I started this tread. Thanks!


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> When I asked my vet about neutering one of my mature ND bucks he said he would do Burdizzo. I ended up not doing it, so I don’t have the experience.


Can I ask why you ended up not doing it?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I tried castrating my 2 year old Nigerian buck with a burdizzo but I was unsuccessful. I have heard it can be done though. I did it by myself but I felt like I got him clamped good, did twice on each side, but 6 months later he still looks and acts the same!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

From what I've heard, the burdizzo (a.k.a. emasculator, bloodless castrator) is a very good choice for mature bucks as long as the tool is large enough and the person doing it is experienced with using it on mature animals. I don't have personal experience with that particular method, but the people who use burdizzos think they're great. I'd like to try one myself sometime, but I want to have an experienced person give me a hands-on tutorial before I try it on my own! The best things about the burdizzo are that it's quick and less painful than other methods, it has less risk of causing infection or tetanus since the skin is never broken, and you never have to wait for the testes to drop off (those puppies can get pretty yucky after a while, and the bigger they are, the longer they take to go away!). 

I like the idea of the burdizzo but I use a bander myself. A few years ago I bought a ratchet bander which was invented for banding mature bulls, so it is definitely big enough for mature goats. The oldest goat I've banded was around four years old and he came through fine and is a very happy wether now. Cattle ranchers are often more experienced with using ratchet banders and burdizzos than vets are, but some livestock vets also have one or both of these tools and know how to use them. You just have to call around and ask. If a livestock vet can help you themselves, they may be able to recommend a cattle rancher in your area you could contact. You could also call the 4-H extension office in your area and see if they can put you in touch with someone who raises cattle. 

Surgical castration is definitely an option and several of my goats were done that way. It is, of course, a lot more expensive and there is a bit more risk when it comes to ruminants and anesthesia. There's also a more risk of bleed-out so you need to make sure the vet is experienced with castrating goats. It's not like neutering a dog. The recovery time is a lot longer after surgical castration. It took several days for my boys' pain to subside as opposed to banding, which only takes about 12 hours. I think pain from a burdizzo is even shorter duration. 

No matter what method is used, I strongly recommend using banamine to dull the pain. I give my boys a shot about half an hour before I band them. So far I have not had any goat need banamine the next day. 

Whatever you decide, it is in the long-term best interest of your goats to get them wethered if you aren't using them for breeding. Sexual frustration is a very real thing, and your sweet, mild-mannered boys may turn mean if they're kept intact but not given any sexual outlet. Goats don't mature until they are 3-4 years old, that's often when attitudes change--particularly in bucks. And even if they stay perfectly sweet and manageable, their stink and urination habits make them less-than-ideal pets. With no girls for them to shower affection on, they may soon start spraying YOU every time you come near them. You _really_ don't want to be the object of a billy goat's 😍!


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Damfino said:


> and you never have to wait for the testes to drop off (those puppies can get pretty yucky after a while, and the bigger they are, the longer they take to go away!).


That is definitely a huge benefit of a burdizzo. I don't want to find them laying on the ground one day! With the burdizzos, the testes shrivel up but never fall off, correct?

How long of a process is the banding method?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> How long of a process is the banding method?


It will take approximately 6 weeks or longer depending on his age for the dried sac to fall completely off on it's own.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

For mature bucks it usually takes a lot longer for banded testicles to fall off. I like Goathiker's suggestion of cutting them off below the band about a week after they "die". I think I'll try that next time. I believe the whole thing would be over much faster if the dead sac were removed. 

And yes, with the burdizzo the testes just shrivel up. It can take a few weeks to be sure it worked, which is one reason I'm not quite as keen on that method when it comes to goats I sell. I want to be 100% sure my buyers are getting a wether and not a buck! In your situation this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm starting to lean towards the burdizzo. Before I was sent on a bander. If after you use a burdizzo, will it be obvious if it worked or not? Will the testes shrink significantly? Will you be able to tell if it worked on one side and not the other?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It should become obvious after a few weeks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, absolutely obvious a few weeks later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Great! Now I just have to find someone who would use a Burdizzo. Unfortunately, all the vets want to do surgery and most farmers use banding. 

I'm not familiar with Banamine. Is that something you can get a grocery store?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> I'm not familiar with Banamine. Is that something you can get a grocery store?


 Banamine is an injectable medication used for pain control, and is typically a by prescription only product.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Kenny Battistelli Have you decided which direction you are going to take with your boys? Have they came into rut yet?


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> @Kenny Battistelli Have you decided which direction you are going to take with your boys? Have they came into rut yet?


They are getting castrated and I'm set on that. Rut hit them hard, mostly Lewis (Clark is still my sweet, cuddly goat). Now I just have to find someone to do it...or maybe it would be easier for me to learn how to do it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, rut can be a bit of a trial for both the intact male goat and the keeper. 

There are 3 (three) methods available to sterilize, and each method takes tools/equipment/medication and expertise. I honestly don't think learning to do either of the methods would be easier unless it's a skill you'll use repeatedly throughout the years. Like all new tasks, it would take repetition and practice to become efficient. First, you would need to acquire the necessary tools/equipment/medication and someone to physically show you and/or be present while talking you through the procedure. And a way to confine the goat where he could be kept still and reasonably calm while the procedure is carried out. Usually an additional helper or 2 (two) depending on the size and age of the goat.

If someone did it for you, ideally, they would have experience in the chosen method as well as the necessary tools/equipment/medication to successfully carry out the procedure in a humane and quick fashion. You could possibly help with restraining and observe the procedure while it's taking place. The goal would be not having to repeat the procedure again later down the road because 1 (one) testicle was missed when using 2 (two) of the possible methods. 

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you and the goats a speedy and uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I used the burdizzo, its the quickest and there is no mess. You just squish each side for 10 sec and its done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At this point, with the problems you are having, just get it done no matter the method. I've had plenty of males done surgically by the vet and no problems. Especially with it being winter, you don't have to worry about flies.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I would not recommend trying to burdizzo these boys yourself. They're big, they will NOT stand still for that procedure, and you're a novice. You need someone with experience who has a large burdizzo and is familiar with using it on mature bucks (a whole different ball game from castrating weanlings!). It would be easier all the way around to have a vet do it surgically since you're probably not going to find someone with the equipment or experience necessary to use the burdizzo method.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ I agree


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Lamancha Lady said:


> I used the burdizzo, its the quickest and there is no mess. You just squish each side for 10 sec and its done.


This method seems to be the most reasonable choice. The deciding factor for me was nothing falls off when done using a burdizzo.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Damfino said:


> I would not recommend trying to burdizzo these boys yourself. They're big, they will NOT stand still for that procedure, and you're a novice. You need someone with experience who has a large burdizzo and is familiar with using it on mature bucks (a whole different ball game from castrating weanlings!). It would be easier all the way around to have a vet do it surgically since you're probably not going to find someone with the equipment or experience necessary to use the burdizzo method.


I definitely under complicated things. I thought you just buy the burdizzo, clamp clamp, and you are done. Surgical castration is pretty much out of the question for me; it's too expensive for me to afford.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Can anyone tell me with certainty if there are any negatives to castration? My goats won't be used to breed so that's not an issue. I know their muscle mass might go down. Is there anything I'm missing? Are they going to become sluggish, unathletic goats?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Other then there is always a small risk castrating a animal, I don’t think there’s any negatives that go along with it especially for pets. You will probably find you enjoy them a lot more. They won’t get sluggish they would just be more mellow to a degree. They won’t have testosterone running threw their veins so they won’t be so driven by wanting to breed and flex their muscles. They will still play and be active goats (once they heal) I call it brain surgery lol also wethers tend to live a lot longer then bucks do.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No, they won't become sluggish unathletic goats unless they are kept confined to an area too small for them to run around in, without any climbing obstacles, and/or opportunities to go exploring into other areas. Does the pack goats Damfino has posted adventure pictures of look unathletic? There is currently a total of 4 (four) altered males living here of various ages and neither of them fall under the category suggested above. They are all active and athletic because their live style consists of more stimulus than laying idly around day after day. I can list more negative reasons to keep a non-breeding animal intact than ever could be listed as positive reasons not to castrate them.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I agree.

Have you asked your vet how much they'll charge to surgically castrate your boys? I had my vet surgically castrate my 6 month old ND buckling and it only cost $30 (that also includes a pain med). I thought that was pretty reasonable.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I agree.
> 
> Have you asked your vet how much they'll charge to surgically castrate your boys? I had my vet surgically castrate my 6 month old ND buckling and it only cost $30 (that also includes a pain med). I thought that was pretty reasonable.


That's really reasonable!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> I definitely under complicated things. I thought you just buy the burdizzo, clamp clamp, and you are done. Surgical castration is pretty much out of the question for me; it's too expensive for me to afford.


Well, first of all you have to make sure you buy the right burdizzo for the job. A normal-sized tool for castrating weanlings isn't going to cut it--the jaws won't fit around the spermatic cord. Second, you don't just clamp-clamp. You have to clamp and hang on tight because some boys will go straight into full rodeo mode, and you're supposed to hold the clamp down for 10 seconds or so. Then you have to do it again to the other side. If you want to clamp twice on each side, which some folks recommend, then best of luck to you. It can be done, but from what I can tell it's a multi-person job and is not for beginners who have never watched the procedure in person. I have not tried the burdizzo myself because I need a mentor to walk me through it and watch me practice before I dare try it on my own boys. I'm also concerned that my goats may resent me for it. Banding is bad enough, and that's just one sharp pinch, nevermind two or four. I would love to learn the method because I think it could be very practical, but I'm not going to assume I know enough to purchase the right tool and use it correctly just from watching YouTube videos. One of my vets actually killed a goat from using a burdizzo incorrectly. He didn't clamp correctly and I don't know if the goat died of blood loss or sepsis, but it didn't make it. His story gave me a bit more respect for the need for proper instruction (something my vet didn't have--he just assumed it would be straightforward). 

Have you contacted your local extension office to get in touch with 4-H clubs in your area? They might have someone who can help you. Someone who is familiar with goats, cattle, or sheep could be a good resource. You really shouldn't try to band or burdizzo these big boys by yourself. We don't want you to accidentally hurt them and we really don't want you to get hurt either! A good livestock mentor would at the very least be able to help you figure out the best way to restrain your goats safely and effectively while you get the job done.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I just the burdizzo for the simple fact that there is no open wound to get infected. Its very easy to use. 20 seconds of discomfort is much easier to deal with than weeks of watching, making sure there are no infections or other things happening while you wait for things to fall off. With surgery it is an open wound and things could go wrong, plus goats don't do well with anesthesia. Not counting it is expensive. I used the burdizzo as a beginner and let me tell you, it was not overwhelming or anything of that sort. I will never use any other methods on my goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lamancha Lady said:


> I just the burdizzo for the simple fact that there is no open wound to get infected. Its very easy to use. 20 seconds of discomfort is much easier to deal with than weeks of watching, making sure there are no infections or other things happening while you wait for things to fall off. With surgery it is an open wound and things could go wrong, plus goats don't do well with anesthesia. Not counting it is expensive. I used the burdizzo as a beginner and let me tell you, it was not overwhelming or anything of that sort. I will never use any other methods on my goats.


Young bucklings or adult males?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lamancha Lady said:


> With surgery it is an open wound and things could go wrong, plus goats don't do well with anesthesia


The cut across the bottom of the scrotum was approximately 1 (one) inch long. The anesthesia used was similar to Valium backed up with banamine for pain. Afterwards the scrotum was infused with antibiotic gel, and the bleeding was very minimal for a couple of hours afterward. I followed the instructions for after care given by the vet tech to prevent avoidable complications and was schooled about watching for bothersome signs of anything going wrong. Both of the bucklings did extremely well recovering from the procedure.

This was done about 3 1/2 years ago and at that time the cost was $25.00 each plus an additional charge for the medications used. The bucklings went to the vet office, got established as patients, and the procedure was done under sterile conditions.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My buckling was never put under anesthesia. He was just given something to help with the pain. Poor guy was screaming the whole time while they were "working" on him. For a few days he was sore (don't blame him), but after that he was fine. The vet never told us to put anything on the wound, just to watch it and make sure he didn't get too playful and crazy. Since I now breed goats, I band my bucklings. I honestly much prefer it to the cutting method for several reasons. All the boys I've banded never screamed and don't seem to be in much pain at all, but the boy that I took to the vet screamed bloody murder for about a good 15 mins while they the vets were cutting away. With banding, my boys seem to be back to 100% in a day at the most, while the other buckling took several days to fully recover. Banding is also so much cheaper when you have a lot of boys that need castrated. Not really sure if banding would be the best solution for your boys though, @Kenny Battistelli, because of how much older they are.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Young bucklings or adult males?


Young bucklings, between 8-10 weeks old.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Lamancha Lady said:


> Young bucklings, between 8-10 weeks old.


Age makes all the difference. It's a huge difference with banding too. I band adult males with a large ratchet-style bander made for cattle, but as straightforward as it is, it's definitely not a job I would call "easy" compared to banding weanlings with the small regular bander and donut rings. Those big boys can KICK! I have a large stanchion big enough to hold them, but even so it's a rodeo and I have to make sure the stanchion is tied to the wall so they can't tump it over. Most don't go berserk but a few of them do and it's really important to be prepared for that. I wouldn't want to have to hold an adult buck by the balls for 10 seconds and then try to repeat it a second time! Certainly not without already knowing for sure what I was doing. I've also read that the big burdizzos sometimes require largish hands or a lot of hand strength to crush the cords properly. This is why I personally want hands-on education before trying this method myself. If I did a bad job and had to repeat it, my goats wouldn't forget the trauma.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Damfino said:


> Age makes all the difference. It's a huge difference with banding too. I band adult males with a large ratchet-style bander made for cattle, but as straightforward as it is, it's definitely not a job I would call "easy" compared to banding weanlings with the small regular bander and donut rings. Those big boys can KICK! I have a large stanchion big enough to hold them, but even so it's a rodeo and I have to make sure the stanchion is tied to the wall so they can't tump it over. Most don't go berserk but a few of them do and it's really important to be prepared for that. I wouldn't want to have to hold an adult buck by the balls for 10 seconds and then try to repeat it a second time! Certainly not without already knowing for sure what I was doing. I've also read that the big burdizzos sometimes require largish hands or a lot of hand strength to crush the cords properly. This is why I personally want hands-on education before trying this method myself. If I did a bad job and had to repeat it, my goats wouldn't forget the trauma.


lol some how I missed, that this bucks are 2 year old.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Have you asked your vet how much they'll charge to surgically castrate your boys? I had my vet surgically castrate my 6 month old ND buckling and it only cost $30 (that also includes a pain med). I thought that was pretty reasonable.


Yes! 300 dollars per goat!


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Well, first of all you have to make sure you buy the right burdizzo for the job. A normal-sized tool for castrating weanlings isn't going to cut it--the jaws won't fit around the spermatic cord. Second, you don't just clamp-clamp. You have to clamp and hang on tight because some boys will go straight into full rodeo mode, and you're supposed to hold the clamp down for 10 seconds or so. Then you have to do it again to the other side. If you want to clamp twice on each side, which some folks recommend, then best of luck to you. It can be done, but from what I can tell it's a multi-person job and is not for beginners who have never watched the procedure in person. I have not tried the burdizzo myself because I need a mentor to walk me through it and watch me practice before I dare try it on my own boys. I'm also concerned that my goats may resent me for it. Banding is bad enough, and that's just one sharp pinch, nevermind two or four. I would love to learn the method because I think it could be very practical, but I'm not going to assume I know enough to purchase the right tool and use it correctly just from watching YouTube videos. One of my vets actually killed a goat from using a burdizzo incorrectly. He didn't clamp correctly and I don't know if the goat died of blood loss or sepsis, but it didn't make it. His story gave me a bit more respect for the need for proper instruction (something my vet didn't have--he just assumed it would be straightforward).
> 
> Have you contacted your local extension office to get in touch with 4-H clubs in your area? They might have someone who can help you. Someone who is familiar with goats, cattle, or sheep could be a good resource. You really shouldn't try to band or burdizzo these big boys by yourself. We don't want you to accidentally hurt them and we really don't want you to get hurt either! A good livestock mentor would at the very least be able to help you figure out the best way to restrain your goats safely and effectively while you get the job done.


If you wouldn't feel comfortable using a burdizzo yourself, then I certainly don't either. Me neutering my goats myself is out of the question now. I also don't want to make my goats resent me or mess up and cause something terrible to happen. 

I haven't, but if I'm unsuccessful with finding a vet, that will be my next move.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Lamancha Lady said:


> I just the burdizzo for the simple fact that there is no open wound to get infected. Its very easy to use. 20 seconds of discomfort is much easier to deal with than weeks of watching, making sure there are no infections or other things happening while you wait for things to fall off. With surgery it is an open wound and things could go wrong, plus goats don't do well with anesthesia. Not counting it is expensive. I used the burdizzo as a beginner and let me tell you, it was not overwhelming or anything of that sort. I will never use any other methods on my goats.


It seems very practical indeed and so that is my preferred method...but what you said here is the complete opposite of what Damfino said in the above post.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The cut across the bottom of the scrotum was approximately 1 (one) inch long. The anesthesia used was similar to Valium backed up with banamine for pain. Afterwards the scrotum was infused with antibiotic gel, and the bleeding was very minimal for a couple of hours afterward. I followed the instructions for after care given by the vet tech to prevent avoidable complications and was schooled about watching for bothersome signs of anything going wrong. Both of the bucklings did extremely well recovering from the procedure.
> 
> This was done about 3 1/2 years ago and at that time the cost was $25.00 each plus an additional charge for the medications used. The bucklings went to the vet office, got established as patients, and the procedure was done under sterile conditions.


How old were your bucklings at the time? I'm confused as to why the vets want to charge me so much to have my bucks fixed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

$300 really is a lot. They must not want to do it. Really shouldn't be more than an adult dog neuter.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> How old were your bucklings at the time? I'm confused as to why the vets want to charge me so much to have my bucks fixed.


16 and 17 weeks old, they were born 6 (six) days apart.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> It seems very practical indeed and so that is my preferred method...but what you said here is the complete opposite of what Damfino said in the above post.





Lamancha Lady said:


> Young bucklings, between 8-10 weeks old.


Age and physical size make a difference with determining the ease and recovery period of either of the procedures used for sterilization. $300 per goat seems quite expensive. What is the vet's regular fee for a farm visit? Would this cost also include staying at the vet office for a day or two? I'm having a difficult time trying to wrap my head around what exactly the vet would be doing during and after the procedure and which medications would be used. I do know medications are billed according to how many cc's are used/needed, but gosh, doesn't seem reasonable the extra amounts would run a vet bill up that much. When I asked for an estimate for the bucklings, was told X $ for the procedure plus extra for the medications. Are there any other vets in your area you could contact for other estimates by any chance? Yep, I know it's sometimes difficult to find vets who deal with goats. Luckily the pet vet I use also does livestock as well. Because finding a livestock vet was leading me down a rabbit hole, I called them for recommendations and surprisingly was able to set up an appointment to bring them into the office. I am sincerely sorry you are having such an aggravating experience over getting your bucks wethered.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I suggest you buy a California bander. Marc Warnke (packgoats.com) has a video on how to use it. He also sells them on his website for a good price: 








California Bander


California bander is a simple tool that makes it easy to castrate! This banding process is less stressful and a clean way to castrate.



packgoats.com





Your boys are significantly larger than the ones in the video so be prepared for a lot more kick. You need to have a foolproof way of making sure your boys are restrained. Notice in the video there's a person standing at the goat's head to help distract and restrain if necessary. Usually I can band goats by myself, but if I have a particularly kicky one I get my husband to stand next to him to help calm him and, if necessary, pick up a foot. If you use a stanchion, make sure it's secured so it can't flip over, and I suggest tying their hind legs down with just a couple inches of slack so they can't kick you in the face. If you don't have a stanchion, you'll need help from a couple of strong guys. Banding isn't the hard part. Restraint is. If you can figure out the restraint part the rest should be pretty straightforward. 

Make sure your boys are up-to-date on their tetanus shots before castrating by any method!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Curious - Does it help to blindfold the goat??


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I did not mean to halt the discussion. But it was a serious question.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think you halted the discussion. I don't know if blindfolding helps. It might. It helps my horse deal with getting shots.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> $300 really is a lot. They must not want to do it. Really shouldn't be more than an adult dog neuter.


I called a different vet today...$200-$250...that seems much better. What other questions should I be asking other than the price?


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What is the vet's regular fee for a farm visit? Would this cost also include staying at the vet office for a day or two?


I don't have a regular vet, I've just been calling all the offices around me that take goats and they all have given me high prices.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ask how they do the procedure and if they give you pain meds for after.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

What a mess! Yesterday I wrote down over 30 veterinary offices all across Pennsylvania. By the time I narrowed out the ones that were too far away and called a few of them, I'm down to 7. I wasn't able to call all of those 7 because they were closed. One of the ones I talked to said anywhere from 300-400 dollars! I'm expecting a call from the vet from that office with a more exact price.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Those prices are insane!! I hope you can find a vet with a more reasonable price soon! 🤞


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

May be worth trying to find a cow farmer who might be willing to band your males. They would need the bigger calf bander. They will also need Banamine for pain.


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Exciting news!!!! I called a new vet yesterday....$50-$100 per goat to be surgically done! That's not even the best part! They would be willing to use the burdizzo on them for me and that would cost 85 dollars for both goats! That price includes a physical beforehand, but not the pain meds after. The downside...they're an hour and fifteen minutes away. Is it worth it? I don't know yet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> Exciting news!!!! I called a new vet yesterday....$50-$100 per goat to be surgically done! That's not even the best part! They would be willing to use the burdizzo on them for me and that would cost 85 dollars for both goats! That price includes a physical beforehand, but not the pain meds after. The downside...they're an hour and fifteen minutes away. Is it worth it? I don't know yet.


I think that would be worth it, if the vet seems to really know what they're doing (you don't want to drive an hour plus back to the vet's office to have them redo a botched job). If the vet is familiar with using a burdizzo and has done so successfully, I think that would be a great option. If they are more comfortable doing surgical castration, I'd stick with that option.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Definitely get pain meds! Your goats will thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You absolutely need pain meds. If the vet isn't truly experienced (meaning uses the burdizzo on a regular basis), then I would do the surgical castration.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Kenny Battistelli said:


> Exciting news!!!! I called a new vet yesterday....$50-$100 per goat to be surgically done! That's not even the best part! They would be willing to use the burdizzo on them for me and that would cost 85 dollars for both goats! That price includes a physical beforehand, but not the pain meds after. The downside...they're an hour and fifteen minutes away. Is it worth it? I don't know yet.


It's worth it! It's absolutely worth it! Your boys will be so much happier and more pleasant to work with. They'll live a lot longer too! Bucks usually don't live much past 8-10 years old, but wethers frequently live into their mid-teens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is worth it.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

That sounds like a reasonable price. The drive doesn't sound too bad to me. If I got stuck in rush hour traffic it used to take me over an hour just to get to work. I'm glad (for more reasons than one) that I work somewhere else now.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Kenny Battistelli (Nov 29, 2020)

Just an update: I'm still looking for different veterinary places that are closer to me. I haven't given up! I just got off the phone with a vet. He seemed really rude, but I didn't have much time to talk because I had class so I had to ask to call him back. He didn't seem personable at all, or like he wanted to do the procedure, so I might not even call him back. I only had a minute or so to talk so I don't think I can judge him from that short of an interaction. I asked if I could call him back, he said "fine". He might be super nice, but I think I'm going to cross that place off my list. Plus, he said he would perform surgery on them.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would probably try to go with a vet that has: knowledge, is personable and someone that you can build a relationship with - when you need help or rx meds….. even if they are a little more expensive … it’s so nice when you have a great vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------

